# Sore Red Paws



## tenter (Nov 24, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has any advice for me, my dog (a wheaten terrier) has been licking her paws a lot recently and they are gradually getting worse and look red and sore. 
I was advised by my local pet shop to bath them in salted water but its not getting any better. They were slightly red a few weeks ago but I've been away on holiday and left her with my doggy minder and they are much worse now,
Could it be stress related? or do you think its an allergy, she has had skin allergies before but they were spots on her back. I cant think of anything that may be causing the allergy. 
Any help or advice is much appreciarted


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What does the vet say?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

tenter said:


> Was wondering if anyone has any advice for me, my dog (a wheaten terrier) has been licking her paws a lot recently and they are gradually getting worse and look red and sore.
> I was advised by my local pet shop to bath them in salted water but its not getting any better. They were slightly red a few weeks ago but I've been away on holiday and left her with my doggy minder and they are much worse now,
> Could it be stress related? or do you think its an allergy, she has had skin allergies before but they were spots on her back. I cant think of anything that may be causing the allergy.
> Any help or advice is much appreciarted


My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel licks the fur around his paws which in turn goes pink and does look sore. I've taken him to the vets so advised it's saliva staining and nothing to worry about, he's 10 years old now and been allowed to lick his paws his entire life ( He's a rescue ) so it's proving hard to get him out of the habit!

Is the redness around the fur , or is it the paw pads themselves? I would suggest a trip to the vets anyways just to make sure x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Demodex mites, Malassezia dermatitis, pyoderma, allergic dermatitis... many, many causes. She needs to see a vet.

Hugs for her xxx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Definatley a trip to the vets.My Lab chews his paws till they are red and sore and bleeding.He has allergies :sad:


----------



## tenter (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice but I took her to the vets 6 months ago about a small rash on the tops of her legs and they suggested skin tests for mites and other things. Anyway it cost me nearly £300 and at the end of the day they could not find out what it was, Im reluctant to keep paying these type of fees if I can find natural remedies or ideas from fellow dog owners as to what may be the cause of this.
Just to let you know after the last prob at the vets, the vet gave me some Doggy piriton tablets so Ive been giving her 1 a day and also bathing her paws in Epsom salts, this seems to be working well. This morning when she woke up the redness has gone and shes so much better, hopefully this will be the end of it. If anyone has similar problems the piriton and Epsom salts might be worth having a go.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

dexter suffers with redness in between his toes he dosent like them or nibble them so its not him causing the redness i showed the vets last time i was their and they gave me some hibi scrub to bath his feet in, it does work but its a nightmare to do! i have to dunk his feet in a bowel of the hibiscrub mixed with water then into another bowel of clean water then dry them off then i apply some powder that is for hot spots if you have a small dog it wouldnt to much of a problem doing this but dexter is a nightmare with his feet and i struggle to keep him still!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

tenter said:


> Thanks for all your advice but I took her to the vets 6 months ago about a small rash on the tops of her legs and they suggested skin tests for mites and other things. Anyway it cost me nearly £300 and at the end of the day they could not find out what it was, Im reluctant to keep paying these type of fees if I can find natural remedies or ideas from fellow dog owners as to what may be the cause of this.
> Just to let you know after the last prob at the vets, the vet gave me some Doggy piriton tablets so Ive been giving her 1 a day and also bathing her paws in Epsom salts, this seems to be working well. This morning when she woke up the redness has gone and shes so much better, hopefully this will be the end of it. If anyone has similar problems the piriton and Epsom salts might be worth having a go.


The piriton your vet gave you for your dog are the same piriton we humans take.My Lab has taken piriton every day since he was a few months old.When my vet runs out I go to the chemist for them Glad to hear they helped your dog.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

branwen said:


> The piriton your vet gave you for your dog are the same piriton we humans take.My Lab has taken piriton every day since he was a few months old.When my vet runs out I go to the chemist for them Glad to hear they helped your dog.


really!! thats good to know


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Tillie licks her feet a lot,shes been to the vets a couple of times and is on anti biotics and steroids at the moment.I bathe her feet in diluted apple cider vinegar which seems to help, She is sat beside me at the moment licking again,im starting to believe its habit with her now,we had a Dobie years ago who had OCD and licked her legs raw we tried all sorts to stop her but nothing worked long term.Im just hoping this doesnt happen with Tillie


----------



## Hanumuir (2 mo ago)

tenter said:


> Thanks for all your advice but I took her to the vets 6 months ago about a small rash on the tops of her legs and they suggested skin tests for mites and other things. Anyway it cost me nearly £300 and at the end of the day they could not find out what it was, Im reluctant to keep paying these type of fees if I can find natural remedies or ideas from fellow dog owners as to what may be the cause of this.
> Just to let you know after the last prob at the vets, the vet gave me some Doggy piriton tablets so Ive been giving her 1 a day and also bathing her paws in Epsom salts, this seems to be working well. This morning when she woke up the redness has gone and shes so much better, hopefully this will be the end of it. If anyone has similar problems the piriton and Epsom salts might be worth having a go.


----------

